# What is the world coming to......



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

As some of you may know I'm naturally a bit of a ladies man (Yeah right!)  

Anyways, I was on the train last night and I saw the most beautiful girl walk on the train...So I thought, hmmmm lets go see if I can chat her up and stuff. So I walk over and sat next to her and start idly chatting to her. Eventually i managed to get her to talk a little more about her (I'd missed my stop by this point :wah: ). I asked her where she was going and the reply was "I'm going to meet my *GIRLFRIEND*". At that point I got off the train and went right back home  

What is the world coming to....:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

uhhh what's the problem...???


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uhhh what's the problem...??? *




I've been rejected because they have a boyfriend before.....But this is a whole new thing for me. I have this strange feeling I looked like this  the whole way home


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I've been rejected because they have a boyfriend before.....But this is a whole new thing for me. I have this strange feeling I looked like this  the whole way home  *



Does 'girlfriend' mean lesbian lover in England??  I know in the  States.. it means just this.. *a girl who is a friend.. *  I have said many times.. "My girlfriend and I are going to do this etc.. "and surely I'm not a lesbian.. so unless there's a huge language barrier here..or she said it in some way shape or form that she's a lesbian.. I can't see a problem ..


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I've been rejected because they have a boyfriend before.....But this is a whole new thing for me. I have this strange feeling I looked like this  the whole way home  *



It's ok. *pats his back and gives him a cane* You won't have to worry anymore. :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Does 'girlfriend' mean lesbian lover in England??  I know in the  States.. it means just this.. a girl who is a friend..   I have said many times.. "My girlfriend and I are going to do this etc.. "and surely I'm not a lesbian.. so unless there's a huge language barrier here..or she said it in some way shape or form that she's a lesbian.. I can't see a problem .. *




No, they way she said it and with the "Slang" that is used around here that means she was Lesbian....She was also older then I initially thought, 19 instead of 16. Its a hard life


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No, they way she said it and with the "Slang" that is used around here that means she was Lesbian....She was also older then I initially thought, 19 instead of 16. Its a hard life  *



Ahhhh no where is it written.. that Life is Fair... far from it .. that's why we Glory in the coups and not wallow in the mires of muck it dishes out...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

So what. You tried then try again another time. What's the difference if she was a lesbian or not. She probably was going shopping with her friend anyway. Who cares. Are you planning on seeing her again sometime soon? If not who cares.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2003)

may be a blessing in disguise! just means something is better around the corner!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *It's ok. *pats his back and gives him a cane* You won't have to worry anymore. :rofl: *



KatGurl,

I love this reply.  :rofl: 


You are really funny, and I Thank You

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

Joseph,

Take a step back and just look at what happened.

You were rejected in a mild way. This happens all the time.

Now also let us look at it very logically. If the young lady was a Lesbian, then you were never in the running. You were not even in the game.


Now let us assume she was hetrosexual, and then she said no. This means she, said no, and nothing more.

This is when you look for the next young lady to go _'Chat and Stuff'_

The world is large, and it looks like you are seeing more of it as you are getting older. These are the experiences that help you grow up and determine what type of a person you will be. 

If you ask a 1000 women out and the last one is the right one then great. If you had stopped at 1 becase she said no, you never would have found the right one.

I missed you in Chat last night.  

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Joseph,
> 
> 
> ...



Your missing the point! It was a weird experiance....:shrug: 

And I will be in tonight, someone just post when they are in and I will come harrass everyone


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And I will be in tonight, someone just post when they are in and I will come harrass everyone  *



Ain't that the truth


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

Dude,
  Ya just keep tryin.  'sall.  

You can always try a favorite method of mine...

Take a Tee Shirt and write up your personal ad on the back, like so:

====
Male (age) seeks Female (age range) for (stuff you want to do, clean stuff only )
(List redeaming qualities here, if any)
I am also a highly trained martialartist with a PinkBelt in MartialTalk, and a certified Hobbit Fancier.

Interested Ladies please inquire at the front.
====

I guarentee you'll get lots of attention.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I guarentee you'll get lots of attention.  *



I'm sure he will.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure he will.:rofl: *



Hobbits have hairy feets *G*  LOTR2 out on DVD Aug 26th methinks ~!`


S'ides MOB.. ya gotta play hard to get.. dark, mysterious guys get the women wondering.. yup


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *..ya gotta play hard to get.. dark, mysterious guys get the women wondering.. yup *



Geez is that all that it takes.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Geez is that all that it takes. *



a few other factions too... being playful...adventurous, and  good with his hands helps


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *a few other factions too... being playful...adventurous, and  good with his hands helps  *



Well Im good with my hands........had lots of practice with that


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *a few other factions too... being playful...adventurous, and  good with his hands helps  *



I've always been good with my hands.  Heather says way to good however the women seemed to always turn me down.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well Im good with my hands........had lots of practice with that  *



Keep practicing Jr.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Keep practicing Jr. *



Wait we were talking bout Martial Arts  :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *KatGurl,
> 
> I love this reply.  :rofl:
> ...



Thank you, Rich :angel:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 21, 2003)

better to try and get shot down than not to say anything and regret it later.

i mean...it could have been worse...she could have said that she was a guy.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Wait we were talking bout Martial Arts  :rofl: *



ohhhh.... :uhoh:


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 21, 2003)

> Anyways, I was on the train last night and I saw the most beautiful girl walk on the train...So I thought, hmmmm lets go see if I can chat her up and stuff. So I walk over and sat next to her and start idly chatting to her. Eventually i managed to get her to talk a little more about her (I'd missed my stop by this point  ). I asked her where she was going and the reply was "I'm going to meet my GIRLFRIEND". At that point I got off the train and went right back home


 :rofl: yeah I have used this to get rid a bloke's unwanted attention too!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 21, 2003)

> i mean...it could have been worse...she could have said that she was a guy



...after you took "her" home for the evening:rofl: :rofl: :shrug: 

Hang in there, bud, you got to learn to enjoy the chase.  As for it being a weird experience I can almost guarantee there will be even more wierd than that happen the longer you are in the chase.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

tarabos: lol

MOB: Dude, don't listen to anyone, cept' maybe KenpoTess and me! And Rich, what are  u tellin' this Kid...listen and learn, both of ya!  

The secret to getting any chick temporarily is by tricking the hell out of them. Period! 

Now, understand that I didn't say lying, just tricking! You need honesty if you want anything to grow long term, but you need to break down that 1st few walls of ice. The best way to break this ice is through trickery, period.

Basically, women want to be comfortable. It is hard to open up, or be comfortable with a stranger. So, you must trick their subconscience into believing that they know you, then they get comfortable, and your so in there!

Example; average cycle: I am at the bar, and I see a cute girl across the room. It's 10pm, so I have only 2-4 hours depending on how long her or I stay to get the digits (which should be my only goal at 1st; I know some people who have goals like 'meaningful relationship' when they haven't even met officially the girl yet. You are gauranteed to either give her a panic attack, or get laughed at if you don't lighten the hell up and keep it simple at first!). I need to trick her into thinking that she knows me better then a stranger. So, without making it too obvious, I try to make eye contact. When contact is made, I smile and nod like I know her, then I turn to my friend and talk like I had been having a conversation or something. The smile and nod part is very important; be polite in your expression; if you turn away like you just got caught peeping through her window she'll get uncomfortable! Remember if you get uncomfortable or embarrased, how can you expect her to act anyway but uncomfortable and embarassed also?

So, after the first smile and nod, whenever your comfortable but not too soon, try to walk by her for whatever reason. Maybe you have to go to the rest room. Perhaps you have to order a drink. It doesn't really matter the reason, but sneak in another smile and nod thing. If she starts doing it back, you so in!

Keep this up for the rest of the night; eventually the smile and nods will turn into a greeting of some sort, such as a quick "hi." or "hey."

By about your 4th or 5th exchange if your getting positive responses it is because you have just tricked her subconscience into believing that she knows you better then a stranger. Why not!?!? She has had 4 or 5 exchanges with you! She must know you better then a stranger, right? Wrong....but don't tell her that!

When you start getting that positive response; that smile and nod back, or that quicky "hi," then don't hesitate. Find an opportunity where you are not rudely interupting a conversation of some sort, and go up to her and introduce yourself. Don't chicken-s**t with this; If you wait to long then the trick will wear off, and she will realize that you are just some weirdo who nods and says hi all the time, but who she doesn't really know.

Now, when you go up to her keep it honest. Doesn't matter what it is you say, so long as it isn't rude, and as long as it is honest. Don't say "you look familiar" if they don't look familiar, for instance. You'll be like every other dude who talks to her then, focusing on what they want instead of whats going on with her.

1st, introduce yourself, and ask for her name. Then, Say something honest, then follow it up with an open-ended question. A compliment w/ open ended question is often the easiest. If you think she is pretty beyond just T & A, which you should, find out why you think that way, then ask about it. "This may sound strange, but I like your style of dress. Where do you shop?" or "You have a nice smile, are you having a good time tonight?" Something like this should start a conversation.

Then, keep her in the conversation by talking as little as possible, and letting her talk as much as possible. Use these key words: What, When, Why, Where, Who, Tell Me, How, and Give. Try to eliminate words like Will, Have, did, do, are, could, would, is, can.
So, if she mentions someones pet for instance, don't ask "Do you like dogs." she says "yes" or "no" and then you stare at each other like morons. Say, " How do you feel about dogs." She has to give more then a one word answer. Or, for a more practical example: Not "Are you dating anyone?" rather "Tell me about the kind of people you date?" Get It!?!?!

The point is, the more she talks, and the less you talk, the more she thinks she knows you. Trickery at it's best!! 

When the conversation ends, it is best to walk away without asking for anything (no ph# yet) if you know you'll see her before the end of the night. That 1st conversation, she'll be waiting for the "punch-line" anyways; she'll be expecting you to ask for 'something' so the gaurd may still be up. So, if you can get away with not asking for anything, then she'll start wondering about YOU and what YOU want and why you didn't ask her for SOMETHING, and that is what you want her to do! Try to have 2 conversations, maybe one big or one small, then on the third say, "I really liked talking with you tonight, and I would like us to talk more. How about if we exchange numbers, and I can call you later on in the week?"

If you made her feel comfortable and not like a stranger, then she is bound to say yes. This is trickery at it's finest because do you think she knows you better then after the 1st nod? Not really. But if you asked for her # after the 1st nod, she probably would not have felt comfortable enough to give it to you. You fool em' into letting them think they know you better then a stranger, and you can get almost anything you want (within their boundries of course).

Longer Time Cycle: If the woman you are persuing is in a place where you know you'll see her again, like a class or something, then take your time. Use the same tactic above, but stretch it over a longer duration. In other words your exchanging smiles, nods, and quicky "hellos" for the first few classes or even weeks before that 1st conversation. Then, have more conversations before getting their #, so they are REALLY comfortable, and practically begging you to ask them out! Just remember to strike while the oven is hot, and don't hesitate!

Very short time cycle: You met this girl on a train. I'll figure that you had maybe 10-15 minutes to 1/2 hour tops to get the digits. So, what to do?? still do what you would have done if you had 2-4 hours, cept' skip the whole smile and nod and hello 5 times before you talk with her stuff. You don't have time. Just jump right into your complement/question, and GET THEM TO TALK AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. Then say, "I don't usually do this, but I really like talking with you, and If I don't ask you this I'll be kicking myself all the way home. Could we talk more sometime? Maybe we can exchange e-mail addresses or phone numbers? What do you think?"

Putty in your hands!

Now, keep in mind that your chances aren't as good as with longer cycles, but it is always worth a shot.

Things to remember:

#1. It is all a numbers game! Do you realize that if you went up to 100 decent looking women and said, "Hi, My name is Master of Blades. I was wondering if we could go find a quiet spot, so we can make out." at least 1 would say yes?  Collectively, people are so ridiculus that no matter what you ask them to do, 1 out of 100 will say yes, and follow through. This is a true statistic. So, if you get told "no," that is just 1 more "no" before someone finally says "O.K." So Don't worry about a no!

#2 Don't ever be discourage by comments that are ment to "deflect" you. If someone says, "I have a boyfriend." Don't even flinch. Just start asking your questions and get them to talk: "Tell me about him?" "where did you two meet" "What do you like about him" When you two start dating?", Etc. etc. etc. You will find out about 1/2 the time that they aren't that serious and that they only say that they have a boyfriend as a "conditioned response" when really they are only sort of dating someone and are very willing to go out with you.

In the case of "I am going out with my girlfriend...." Dude you just hit the jack-pot! Many Lesbians aren't lesbians; they are Bisexual. Just trust me on this one. You should of fired back with your questions: "Cool, what are you two up to for tonight? Tell me about her? Where did you two meet? What does she look like? Wow, she sounds cool, just like you. I would love to meet her sometime. I was just going to go home, but I have always wanted to see that movie you guys planned on seeing tonight. Would you mind if I tagged along?" Well....you get the idea.

You just missed the jack-pot my friend. If you played your cards right, you could of had a date with 2 chicks. Don't laugh, I've done it before.

Disclaimer: keep your morals in mind ahead of time. For instance; if she says she is married and shows you a ring, you could continue the persuit, and you could get lucky. I would say that this might not be the most moral thing to have happend however. So, be careful with this one!

 
Paul

P.S. I am happily engaged now, and done playing the "persuit" game. So I bestow this valueable knowledge to MOB, Rich, and my other MartialTalk Bacholors. Now go, my minions! And Get many Hook Ups!!:ladysman:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hobbits have hairy feets *G*  LOTR2 out on DVD Aug 26th methinks ~!`
> 
> 
> S'ides MOB.. ya gotta play hard to get.. dark, mysterious guys get the women wondering.. yup *



Yup. exactly!

They talk & U listen = they no very little about you so they fill in the blanks with whatever is in their wildest imagination, whether Dark & Mysterious, Sincere, Funny, a good listener, "nice", A sex magnet, whatever. If you have them engaged in a conversation, what they imagine will be @ least mostly good. But they won't be sure, which is what you want! They'll want to learn more!


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 21, 2003)

> Basically, women want to be comfortable. It is hard to open up, or be comfortable with a stranger. So, you must trick their subconscience into believing that they know you, then they get comfortable, and your so in there!


 good grief...do you think we were all born yesterday or something...you must meet alot of naive girls......:rofl: 



> So, after the first smile and nod, whenever your comfortable but not too soon, try to walk by her for whatever reason. Maybe you have to go to the rest room. Perhaps you have to order a drink. It doesn't really matter the reason, but sneak in another smile and nod thing. If she starts doing it back, you so in!


 I am amazed you are not still single ......  actually this sounds like a good bit of 'grooming' how a paedophile 'chats up' kids etc..no offence intended there have been a few high profile cases in the news recently.  Its a bit like a cross between NLP and some other physcho-babell.  Are you really engaged or is that just an anti persuit tactic?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *good grief...do you think we were all born yesterday or something...you must meet alot of naive girls......:rofl:
> 
> I am amazed you are not still single ......  actually this sounds like a good bit of 'grooming' how a paedophile 'chats up' kids etc..no offence intended there have been a few high profile cases in the news recently.  Its a bit like a cross between NLP and some other physcho-babell.  Are you really engaged or is that just an anti persuit tactic? *



Pedophile....that's not funny!  

But...the rest was!:rofl: I think my Fiance is only trying anti-persuit tactics!  

Seriously, though, the above works on even the "smartest" of women.

You should be taking notes, Mrs. Taiji smarty-pants, if you were so "smart." You could totally turn the tables and regain control by just doing a few key things, instead of just 'thinking' your in control!

Ah well....typical "chick"......

Paul

P.S. Please, no one take offence to my posts; I am only kidding and having a little fun here!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *tarabos: lol
> 
> MOB: Dude, don't listen to anyone, cept' maybe KenpoTess and me! And Rich, what are  u tellin' this Kid...listen and learn, both of ya!
> ...



I may be a little young, but that sounds like that would pull me in real quickly . That was aidea to put MOB in the example. He sounds like he might do that.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I may be a little young, but that sounds like that would pull me in real quickly . That was aidea to put MOB in the example. He sounds like he might do that.  *



LOL :rofl: I can totally see him trying that now that told him about the numbers! I'm so bad....I'm so goin' to H-E double hockey stick for this! :erg:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *LOL :rofl: I can totally see him trying that now that told him about the numbers! I'm so bad....I'm so goin' to H-E double hockey stick for this! :erg:  *



No offense, but I picture him skipping every other step :rofl: 


Once again, no offense.


----------



## Disco (Jul 21, 2003)

You had the chance to deliver the perfect line............

"Ya know, we have something in common".....................................

  "We both like girls":rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *No offense, but I picture him skipping every other step :rofl:
> 
> 
> Once again, no offense.  *



Ah, just offend him. There are plenty of us you can hide behind; katgurl.


----------



## redfang (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *As some of you may know I'm naturally a bit of a ladies man (Yeah right!)
> 
> Anyways, I was on the train last night and I saw the most beautiful girl walk on the train...So I thought, hmmmm lets go see if I can chat her up and stuff. So I walk over and sat next to her and start idly chatting to her. Eventually i managed to get her to talk a little more about her (I'd missed my stop by this point :wah: ). I asked her where she was going and the reply was "I'm going to meet my GIRLFRIEND". At that point I got off the train and went right back home
> ...


 That's not so bad, my ex-girlfriends usually start dating women after I'm with them.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ah, just offend him. There are plenty of us you can hide behind; katgurl. *



:uhoh: I don't really want to offend him  :lookie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2003)

You peoples is funny.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You peoples is funny.  *



Thank you, Kaith *bows* :wavey: :angel:


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl: the paedphile stuff wans't meant to be funny...just illustrative of a certian 'tactic'........

Reminds me of a mates brother....he usually had a couple of girlfreinds on the go at any one time......he even managed to persuade 2 of them to move in with him at the same time....one of which was a swedish blond stunner...he was a weedy little ginger.....infact his sister and I could never understand how he could always pull the most georgus women......then we realised that we had our bull$hit detecters firmly switched on.....there were a number of us who could see right through him.......



> Ah well....typical "chick"......


 :moon: :boing2:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL......

You said "weedy little ginger"? Where are you from? I've neer heard that expression before.....


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 22, 2003)

I am in the UK...ginger is ( in this context) pronounced as not ginger as in the root but ging as in small g sound guh  and ger as in gerrrrr...... infact with a local accent it sounds more like ging-errr



:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 22, 2003)

Paul you are too damn funny!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:uhoh: I don't really want to offend him  :lookie: *



Eh, he's nothing to worry about. Don't forget M.O.B. is on the other side of the world.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You peoples is funny.  *



Is that N.Y. talk? :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Eh, he's nothing to worry about. Don't forget M.O.B. is on the other side of the world. *



 I know


----------



## lonekimono (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey jay do you have a cam, i can use i want to go back to the first post (thats wild) and i want to see if i can catch up with her 
so i can  take the pictures   what can i say  lol


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey jay do you have a cam, i can use i want to go back to the first post (thats wild) and i want to see if i can catch up with her
> so i can  take the pictures   what can i say  lol *




I sure do.  .....I try to be prepared for all occassions here on the internet.:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I sure do.  .....I try to be prepared for all occassions here on the internet.:rofl: *



:miffer: I want a cam  :disgust:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:miffer: I want a cam  :disgust: *



Won't your parents get you one?


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Won't your parents get you one? *



I'm talking about a web cam. *has no idea what you guys are talking about*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I'm talking about a web cam. *has no idea what you guys are talking about**



That's what I was referring to.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's what I was referring to. *



isn't it really expensive?!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

their 30 - 50 dollars I think.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

We picked a cheapola at Wally world for 20 bucks


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

A $20 web cam to go with 4 million in computer equipment...go figure.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 24, 2003)

From Lesbians to Paul and Pedophilia to use of language and onto Webcams. Only on Martial Talk......:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *From Lesbians to Paul *



ROFLMAO!:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We picked a cheapola at Wally world for 20 bucks  *



My parents won't let me get one


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *ROFLMAO!:rofl: *




Sorry did I say something funny Paul


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *
> 
> I asked her where she was going and the reply was "I'm going to meet my GIRLFRIEND".
> *



Young Jedi MOB, did you ever think that maybe she just said that so that you'd stop hittin' on her? Ya know, maybe she just wanted you to back off.  Was she was thinking "down boy, down!"  

Hang in there dude, we've all had our share of being shot down by the opposite sex...  :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hang in there dude, we've all had our share of being shot down by the opposite sex...  *



  yes


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  yes  *



Not me


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *My parents won't let me get one  *


probably a good thing until you are a bit older.


----------



## Seig (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Not me  *


Carefull, comments like that can get you into a lot of hot water.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I've been shot down so many times I get frequent flyer miles on my parachute:wah:


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I've been shot down so many times I get frequent flyer miles on my parachute:wah: *


I was thinking of _Flight of the Intruder_ before you said parachute.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *probably a good thing until you are a bit older. *



I agree with Seig here. KatGurl you should be a little older before you get one. Not specificially because of anything you have done wrong but because of the rest of the world out there.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree with Seig here. KatGurl you should be a little older before you get one. Not specificially because of anything you have done wrong but because of the rest of the world out there. *



I know


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Carefull, comments like that can get you into a lot of hot water. *



Ok.


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree with Seig here. KatGurl you should be a little older before you get one. Not specificially because of anything you have done wrong but because of the rest of the world out there. *


Jason's right.  There are a lot of sick, twisted, deranged people out there.  Most of them are on the internet, I can think of one specifically in England.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason's right.  There are a lot of sick, twisted, deranged people out there.  Most of them are on the internet, I can think of one specifically in England. *



I was thinking the head of the organization in Corpus Christi and England.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I was thinking the head of the organization in Corpus Christi and England.:rofl: *


I stand corrected, there are two.......


----------



## kkbb (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *tarabos: lol
> 
> MOB: Dude, don't listen to anyone, cept' maybe KenpoTess and me! And Rich, what are  u tellin' this Kid...listen and learn, both of ya!
> ...


OR you could just try "how about a cup of coffee?':rofl:


----------

